# Unknown hunter in my stand this evening



## rwinsouthla (Oct 24, 2005)

Okay. It's 3:00 pm and I get to my stand. About 50 yards away from it and I notice there is someone in it!!! I get to it and before I can say anything, he says, "Hey man. I'm already in this one." I said, " Hey man. This is my stand, and besides, nobody else has permission to hunt this property." He proceeds to tell me that the same person that owns the land and gave ME permission to hunt it, gave HIM permission to hunt it. I told him I bought the stand, mounted it, planted the food plot, and think since I own it, I'm hunting it. He refused to get down. So, instead of getting in a shouting match with him, I decided to fight fire with fire. I started walking back and forth with my cell phone making the ringer go off. I did that for about 45 minutes. He finally left. 

Facts...I own the stand. I have permission to hunt on the property. I planted the food plots it overlooks. I did call and the owner said he indeed gave him permission to hunt. 

Question...I think that I should continue to have the right to use the stand where it is. Not him. What do you think? What should I do? I asked him and he said he doesn't even have a stand out there....anywhere. Thoughts?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I tell you me and this Boy would have major Problems.Next time bring Chainsaw,cut the dang Tree down with him in it. :hobbyhors 

big rockpile


----------



## sleeps723 (Sep 10, 2006)

i believe that we should benefit from the fruits of our labor. the stand is yours the food plots r yours. u should hunt it. i think the owner needs to be aware of what happened and how u feel. it is his land. the guy in ur stand probably had no idea that he was in ur spot. he prob thought u were wanting the good spot. he shoulda done a little prep work befor season opened. i think u were right.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Permission to hunt the land is NOT permission to use another's stand. The guy needs to do his own work. But dont count on that.

What type of stand is it?  Is there any way to fix it so he cant get in it? I used to use screw in steps in places where there were a lot of hunters so I could jsut remove a few on the way down but leave the stand in place.


----------



## Jim&Chele (Jan 15, 2006)

It's simple really,model A coil,acouple wires well hid and you have the making of a tree stand watch dog.But IF the land owner happens to get bit you may not have a place to hunt anymore either.


----------



## wilderness1989 (Feb 23, 2006)

Jim&Chele said:


> It's simple really,model A coil,acouple wires well hid and you have the making of a tree stand watch dog.But IF the land owner happens to get bit you may not have a place to hunt anymore either.


FYI -That's a Model T coil not a Model A. We made shockers with them when I was in grade school, they do HURT ya


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Jim&Chele said:


> It's simple really,model A coil,acouple wires well hid and you have the making of a tree stand watch dog.But IF the land owner happens to get bit you may not have a place to hunt anymore either.


Aphoto flash unit and contact switch half way up the ladder :nono:


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

We had a similar happening here in Wisconsin just 2 years ago.

Started with someone in a tree stand without permission------------ended up with FIVE people dead!

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,139239,00.html


I'd suggest using a little more caution when you find a stranger in your stand!

You may be RIGHT! 

But---do you want to be DEAD RIGHT?


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Better be kind of tactful with the owner. It's his land. Wouldn't want to lose a place to hunt. By the way, you put in the food plot, but that's the owners too. You really have no right to it.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

ok, how about this scenario...

my property borders state land. i have hunted the state land for 25 years. there are many good spots nearby, but there are also many hunters. do you think on STATE LAND, putting a stand up for an entire season, or forever, gives a person a right to that spot? i encounter new stands all the time in spots i have traditionally hunted all my life. i find it annoying that folks feel they can lay claim to state land.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

On State gamelands here if you leave a stand up its first come first served. Legally they arent supposed to be left in place. But different states may have different regulations


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

I think your beef is with the owner, not the other hunter. We have 800 acres so we need several hunters every year to cover it. I make sure I tell them to get in touch with each other but there are also several abandoned stands including some fairly new ones and they're free to use them if they want.


----------



## rwinsouthla (Oct 24, 2005)

I think I was very careful in my actions. I did not put myself in danger except when first confronting him but I know I caught him off guard. I stayed back. I called the land owner this morning and told him the whole story. I told him I had walked back and forth with my cell phone trying to ruin his hunt. The owner was very nice and said he would talk to him. About an hour later, I got a call from the guy with an apology. He said he thought the stand was the owners and thought he had the right. We talked nicely the entire time and actually, I ended up offering him some help to locate and place a new stand. We're doing that after lunch. 

I was just worried it might snowball into something more. It is difficult to hunt on someone's property and not pay anything because I don't have much of an investment or a say so in who hunts and who doesn't. The only agreement is the owner gets a roast and backstrap every year. 

Thanks for the input. Ray


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Well, I glad to hear its working out for you.

In your original post you said-----

"So, instead of getting in a shouting match with him, I decided to fight fire with fire. I started walking back and forth with my cell phone making the ringer go off. I did that for about 45 minutes. He finally left. "


That sounds a little bit different than---
"I think I was very careful in my actions. I did not put myself in danger except when first confronting him but I know I caught him off guard. I stayed back."

If you were intentionally trying to aggravate him with your ringing phonefor 45 minutes, and if he had "anger management" problems...and if he had a 270 with a decent scope..........

Well...that's a lot of "if's" ----------but --------- such situations have "snowballed" and ended with DEAD hunters.

Good Luck with your hunt


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

I think that the owner of the property has the final say about who should be able to hunt on his property, but I would have been pretty PO'd to see someone else in my stand. That's why I hunt on my own property.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Betcha $.02 the guy in your stand being a lying, trespassing, stand stealing, hunt ruining jerk was not an anti-gun, pro-animal rights, liberal.


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Glad it all turned out well.

I can't believe the nerve of some hunters, no way would I climb up in a stand that wasn't mine.


----------



## rwinsouthla (Oct 24, 2005)

tallpines said:


> Well, I glad to hear its working out for you.
> 
> In your original post you said-----
> 
> ...


He was bow hunting, as was my plan for the evening. I was careful. I put several trees between him and me while ringing the phone. And yes, I was trying to aggravate him. But I surely wouldn't have done it had he had a rifle or shotgun.


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

On our land those are a sure fire way. to lose hunting priviledges for life.
Those screws ruin a tree, leave a permanent scar on the outside and in the meat of the wood.
If you feel the urge to use screw in steps. Please do it on your own trees, not a neighbor or friends. And especially not in my timberwoods.Thanks


----------



## Yeti (Nov 3, 2006)

been reading here a while now. we have some basic rules here in Michigan that if your on state lands and you set up a blind and you have no right to force someone out of it. my buddy does duck hunting blinds and he leaves them all over, he drives by two or three everytime he goes out with someone else in the ones he built. my advise to you is not to put all the eggs in one hat. pick out more spots to hunt and walk away if the guys in the stand.


----------

